# Pelagic Braid = Bin



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi All 

When I was out at the Tinnie and Tackle Show this year I picked up some Pelagic Branded 10lb Braid, $25 for 500 metres I thought it was a good deal and worthy of a good go.

After 2 months of use it is now in the bin  What once was black is now white and frayed like nothing I have ever seen. What a horrible quality line, I thought I would get at least 6 months out of it. Even running with a 7 foot leader didn't help with preventing line damage, you can run your fingers up the line to reveal frays and damaged fibres. Tried stripping 10 metres of line off then giving it a go, but with the same result.

On the other hand the Berkley NanoFil has been on my other reel for 6 months and is going great guns!  I'm spooling up my other reel with NanoFil and just running with that.

Got about 250 metres of the Pelagic left if anyone wants it? :lol:

Cheers!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ditto their reels. Utter crap.

Trevor


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

kayakone said:


> Ditto their reels. Utter crap.
> 
> Trevor


Their rods are good in the "Pro-Range", but everything thing else is rubbish :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

If it was 30lb I'd take it off your hands.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Check your rod guides and tip. A hairline crack can sometimes damage the braid in the same sort of way.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

spooled1 said:


> Check your rod guides and tip. A hairline crack can sometimes damage the braid in the same sort of way.


I changed over the rods just to be sure that wasn't the case and it still happend, my new rods have titanium guides so I shouldn't have that problem from now on.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The change of colour doesn't bother me but if it's fraying like that it must really be crap.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> The change of colour doesn't bother me but if it's fraying like that it must really be crap.


After spooling up with NanoFil and having an absolute cracker session with no line failures...I'm now happy


----------

